# Sao bị chụp lén: Tai nạn hay chiêu PR?!



## Ảnh girl xinh (27 Tháng sáu 2012)

Nghệ sỹ là người của công chúng, là đối tượng cần phải chú ý hình ảnh và sự uy tín. Tuy nhiên, những năm gần đây, việc “săn ảnh”, “chụp lén” sao đã trở thành những cụm từ phổ biến và ngày càng thịnh hành. Xu hướng này đã dần hé lộ “góc khuất” đời tư ít người biết đến và đồng thời cũng phản ánh không ít vấn đề nổi cộm của nhân vật nổi tiếng. Chính vì vậy, sao “vừa yêu, vừa ghét” paparazzi. Cùng một ống kính chuyên nghiệp nhưng lúc đẹp đẽ sẽ được đón tiếp hoan hỷ, những hoàn cảnh xấu xí sẽ được gọi là “tai nạn” ngoài ý muốn.
Bên cạnh hai thái cực rõ rệt này, có không ít nghệ sỹ hoặc công ty quản lý/phát hành đã trực tiếp phối hợp với paparazzi để thực hiện những shot ảnh “giả vờ bị chụp lén” với nhiều mục đích khác nhau. Nhân vật chính thông thường được gọi là “người bị hại” nhưng tới lúc này sẽ bị đánh giá “thỏ non đeo kính lão” hoặc nặng hơn là “vừa ăn cắp vừa la làng”.
Cùng điểm lại một số sự kiện "nóng" về việc chạm trán giữa sao và paparazzi. Với từng trường hợp khác nhau, các lý giải của người trong cuộc và suy luận của công chúng đều xuất hiện nhiều ý kiến trái chiều.
*Vô tình hớ hênh hay tai nạn "có báo trước"*
*




**






*_




__Những người trong cuộc cho rằng, Chí Thiện bị chụp lén khi đang thay đồ ngay tại ngoại cảnh "Bỗng dưng muốn khóc". Còn cư dân mạng cho rằng đây là chiêu PR của đạo diễn dành cho bộ phim "đậm mùi thương mại" này
__





__Trang Nhung lý giải đây là "tai nạn" trong buổi chụp hình quảng cáo. Tuy nhiên dường như lý lẽ này không được thuyết phục cho lắm. Bằng chứng là cho tới nay biệt danh "người đẹp lộ ngực" vẫn bám chặt lấy cô không rời.
_​















_Midu xinh tươi tới dự buổi họp báo ra mắt phim và khi ra về cô đã bị paparazzi "bám đuôi". Hình ảnh thân mật với "thiếu gia sành điệu" nhanh chóng bị phát tán với tốc độ "chóng mặt" trên các trang web giải trí
__



__Paris 
Hilton luôn là đối tượng được paparazzi thích "rình rập"...
__





__... bởi cô nàng "vô tư" này luôn tạo cho họ cơ hội tác nghiệp hoàn hảo
__






__






__

Britney từng gây xôn xao với hình ảnh "vô tư" thay đồ trước ống kính phóng viên
__







__Siêu mẫu Gisele Bundchen và màn lộ hàng "trứ danh"_ _khi đang thay đồ trong xe hơi. Người trong cuộc nói là bị chụp lén nhưng cánh cửa xe rộng mở khiến chẳng ai tin lời cô nói
_​
*Chiêu PR "trá hình" hay trò đùa quá lố?*






​






_
Chung Hân Đồng bị chụp trộm khi đang thay đồ sau cánh gà trong một chương trình biểu diễn tại Malaysia năm 2003. Tuy nhiên, loạt hình này bị đồn do chính quản lý của Hân Đồng thực hiện và sau đó phát tán lên mạng internet để đánh bóng tên tuổi cho cô
__



__



__
Chuyện hẹn hò của Bi Rain và "cô nàng ngổ ngáo" từng làm xôn xao cư dân mạng. Tuy nhiên tính xác thực của nó không đủ chinh phục fan hâm mộ "tinh mắt"
__




__Lâm Tâm Như tình tứ nắm chặt tay đạo diễn Vương Tiểu Soái. Sau đó chưa đầy 24 giờ, cô lại lên tiếng phủ nhận với lời thanh minh "say rượu". Điều này khiến công chúng không khỏi nghi ngờ mối quan hệ thực sự của 2 người và tên tuổi của họ ngày càng được chú ý
__






_​











_
Con gái nuôi của Châu Nhuận Phát - Mạnh Thiến cũng bị cho rằng cố tình tạo scandal khi series ảnh "bị chụp lén" quá ư hoàn hảo. Một số cư dân mạng còn cho rằng đây chính xác là ảnh khoe thân hình gợi cảm của cô đào 8X
_​
*Sao phản ứng khi "bắt quả tang" paparazzi chụp lén

*
_



__



__







__Văn Mai Hương và Lê Hiếu vui vẻ khi phóng viên bắt gặp hình ảnh 2 người cùng tới rạp chiếu phim. Sau đó, cặp đôi này cũng lần lượt đăng ảnh thân mật lên facebook để công khai quan hệ__



__






__Milla 
Jovovich giận dữ khi phát hiện bị chụp lén
_








_Trương Bá Chi, Phạm Băng Băng rút điện thoại, máy ảnh chụp lại paparazzi
__






__



__





__Lý Á Bằng, Khương Văn, Trần Quán Hy, Tôn Lệ tỏ thái độ gay gắt khi bị chụp trộm
__








__Lily Ailen và Amy Winehouse nóng tính "ẩu đả" phóng viên_​


----------



## QuangMinh1234 (15 Tháng tư 2020)

Cái này đối với những người chưa sao, chứ nếu đã là sao thì k thê chọn cách PR như vậy


----------

